# Rutenring lacken!!??



## Haenger (27. Januar 2013)

Servus...

war heute mit meiner Freundin zu 'ner Räubertour am Neckar und hab Flurschaden gemacht #q

Hatte 'ne Perücke geworfen und wollte das Stück wegschnippeln... meine Freundin gleich die Rute weggelegt und wollte mir helfen >> neue Schlagschnur drauf geknibbelt, bis dahin alles gut >> Schritt zurück >> kraaack |bigeyes

naja, hab den vorletzten Rutenring platt getreten, war noch Glück im Unglück.

Runter hab ich das Ding schon, den blank fein beigeschliffen, wie man 'nen Ring bindet, das hab ich auch schon praktiziert...

bis hierhin kein Problem, nur *lackiert hab ich noch keinen!!*

An alle die das schon mal gemacht haben...
Habt ihr da Ratschläge / gute Tipps für mich?
Was brauch ich alles... welchen Lack ( 2k oder wie? ) etc. etc.
Wie geh ich da am besten vor... ?

Möchte das irgendwie wieder so hinkriegen wie vorher ( optisch ), weil 'n bissi schlechtes Gewissen hab ich ja schon 

Grüßerl an alle
de Markus


----------



## Seeringler (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

Bring sie in den Angelshop Deines Vertrauens und lass es dort schnell machen. Kostet wirklich nicht die Welt und sollte danach wie neu aussehen.
Ansonsten brauchst Du einen klaren 2k Epoxi-Lack und einen Drehmotor, der die Rute nach dem lacken für einige Stunden dreht. So verteilt sich der Lack und wird schön gleichmäßig. Anschauen kannst Du Dir das u.a. bei der Tube unter "rodbuilding" oder dergleichen...


----------



## Haenger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

Hmm...

der Rutenhändler meines Vertrauens ist aktuell wegen einer Knie Op nicht im Geschäft... 
Wird wohl auch noch 'ne Weile dauern denk ich.

Ok... werd mir mal die Videos auf der Tube reinziehn 

generell mach ich so Sachen aber auch ganz gerne selber... gehöre nicht zur linken Hand Fraktion 

Gruß


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

Servus,

im Grunde ist es easy nen Rutenring zu lackieren. Gehört aber eben Material dazu.

2-K- Epoxy Lack (light-build) ---> Siehen ebay in praktischen Dosierspritzen Pack.

Drehmotor wäre super, ansonsten mal nen Abend land nix vornehmen und drehen 

Hat die Wicklung Werksseitige Zierwicklungen wird kniffeliger 

PS. Die meisten Gerätehänder machen da gar nix, weil es nicht können! Daher selber machen!


----------



## Haenger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

@ Fr33

Danke für deine Antwort! 
naja, der meinige Tacklehändler gehört tatsächlich noch zu denen die das können, aber wie schon gesagt... nicht am Arbeitsplatz.

Mach so Sachen aber auch lieber selbst, dann weiß ich wenigstens auf wen ich sauer sein muss wenn's in die Hose geht ;-)

Kannst du da irgend 'nen Lack empfehlen?
Hatte heute mal den neuen Gerlinger Katalog durchgeblättert, allzuviel Auswahl war da nicht...

Auf Verzierungen kann man verzichten denk ich, da ist so 'n roter Glitterfaden mit rein gewickelt, kann man aber auch hinkriegen, ist aber irrelevant wie ich find!
Hauptsache dat Dingen funzt wieder...

Das drehen muss dann wohl die Freundin übernehmen... die macht das bestimmt gern :g
Hmm... 'nen Motor... grübel... |kopfkrat dann war ihr Hähnchenspießmotor auf'm Rückweg wohl doch nicht so dumm


----------



## Seele (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

www.rutenbau.eu da ist alles sehr gut beschrieben.


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

Na dann oute ich mich dochmal als Hobby Rutenbauer.....

Ich kann dir sagen, was ich für Notreparaturen empfehlen würde:

2x 20ML Lack:
http://server3.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?SESSIONID=0288643192965537&AnbieterID=10136

Lack wird immer 1 zu 1 dosiert und gut verrührt!

Ansonsten noch Bindegrad in der Stärke A (schwarz - und ggf. Metallic Rot):
http://server3.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?SESSIONID=0288643192965537&AnbieterID=10136

Mischbecher (was zum Mischen hat man daheim), Zahnstocher zum umrühren... pinsel oder Kaffestäbcen (McDoof oder BurerKing^^ - für Lau) und schon kanns los gehen.

PS: Sehe grad dass die Links vom Shop net funzen .... klick dich mal durch.....da findest Lack und Garn (immer fixiertes nehmen!).


----------



## Haenger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

@ Seele & Fr33

Top Seiten... genau sowas hab ich gesucht! Danke!! 
denne werd ich mich mal belesen...

Grüßerl


----------



## Haenger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*



Fr33 schrieb:


> PS: Sehe grad dass die Links vom Shop net funzen .... klick dich mal durch.....da findest Lack und Garn (immer fixiertes nehmen!).



jepp, bin schon beim durchklicken...
was heißt jetzt vorfixiert?


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

Vorfixiert heisst, dass das Garn die Farbe hält. Ist eig inzwischen Standart.

Unfixiertere Garne können u.a.durch den Lack leicht transparent werden etc....


----------



## Haenger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

aah... ok.
Gut, denk ich hab jetzt alles gefunden, inkl. den Ring in der richtigen Größe.
D.h., die Freundin noch überzeugen dass 'ne Zierwicklung überflüssig ist und denne die Bestellung auslösen. 
denne mal schauen.

Dank dir jedenfalls für deine Hilfe soweit...

Gruß

P.s.: du kommst doch auch hier aus 'm Eck, oder? ( Raum Gernsheim etc. )


----------



## zandernase (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

Guude,

falls Du Dir das doch überlegst mit selbermachen, gibts in GG nen Rutrenbauer der kann das auf jeden fall.

http://www.tackle24.de/

Die haben auch jede Menge Ringe und Zubehör zum basteln... da könntest Du auch schnell hindüsen und den Kram abholen und musst nicht den Versand abwarten. Falls Doreen die nächsten Tage dringend ans Wasser muss

Falls Du ne Wegbeschreibung brauchst oder so meld Dich. Der Eingang ist durch den "Allwetter-Laden"...

Gruß Chris


----------



## Haenger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*



zandernase schrieb:


> Guude,
> 
> falls Du Dir das doch überlegst mit selbermachen, gibts in GG nen Rutrenbauer der kann das auf jeden fall.
> 
> http://www.tackle24.de/




Ja servus 

ach der Laden ist sogar hier in der Nähe??
Ok... gut zu wissen

Obwohl wir die nächsten zwei Wochen wohl nicht mehr ans Wasser kommen werden 
Hab da 'ne kleinere OP vor mir...
Ist villeicht sogar 'ne willkommene Beschäftigung für zuhaus, was jetzt nicht heißen soll, dass ich absichtlich auf die Rute gestiefelt bin :q

Und selbst?
Wie läufts bei dir, schon wieder fleißig unterwegs??

Grüßerl vom Markus


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

Ach gerade gesehn.... Zwingenberg an der Bergstrasse?

Ja könnte man zur Not auch nach GG.. eventuell hat Didi Zeit und macht dir das schnell 

Nur nicht zu lange da aufhalten.. sonst hast du demnächst nur noch Custom Made Ruten daheim.

Meine Links waren auch von Tackle24.... Top Adresse! Und Freundlich!


----------



## zandernase (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*



Haenger schrieb:


> Ja servus
> 
> Und selbst?
> Wie läufts bei dir, schon wieder fleißig unterwegs??
> ...



war wenig unterwegs in letzter Zeit, musste mal wieder ne Woche nach Berlin zwischendurch und so.... Vielleicht schaff ichs morgen mal rauszugehn...

@Fr33: ich hab den Laden letzt durch zufall endeckt als ich unten für meinen Sohn ne Mütze gekauft hab. Zum Glück waren Frau und Kind dabei, sonst wär ich zulange geblieben

und ja es ist das Zwingenberg a.d. Bergstrasse.. ich hab die 2 schon oft am Rhein getroffen. was mich wunder ist das wir uns noch nicht gesehn haben...

Gruß


----------



## Haenger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ach gerade gesehn.... Zwingenberg an der Bergstrasse?
> 
> Ja könnte man zur Not auch nach GG.. eventuell hat Didi Zeit und macht dir das schnell
> 
> ...



Jepp... Zwingenberg vor den Hügels 

custom made Ruten? nene, bloß nicht, die Bude hier steht schon voll genug mit tackle |supergri
Aber hört sich interessant an, den Laden kannt ich noch gar nicht... muss ich mir mal anschauen.

Grüßerl


----------



## Haenger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*



zandernase schrieb:


> war wenig unterwegs in letzter Zeit, musste mal wieder ne Woche nach  Berlin zwischendurch und so.... Vielleicht schaff ichs morgen mal  rauszugehn...
> 
> @Fr33: ich hab den Laden letzt durch zufall endeckt als ich unten für meinen Sohn ne Mütze gekauft hab. Zum Glück waren Frau und Kind dabei, sonst wär ich zulange geblieben
> 
> und ja es ist das Zwingenberg a.d. Bergstrasse.. ich hab die 2 schon oft  am Rhein getroffen. was mich wunder ist das wir uns noch nicht gesehn  haben...



Oder bei Olaf... oder bei Obi... ;-)

naja, bis Mittwoch solls ja wieder recht warm werden...

Wo machst momentan rum?
Erfelden??

Hatte es vor kurzum mal wieder an der Hessenaue probiert, war aber leider 'ne Nullnummer


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

@ zandernase

Bin öfters rund um Gernsheim unterwegs... gelegentlich bei Mainz (bisi kürzer von Dreieich aus ^^)

@ Haenger

Sag niemals nie.... das hier war eigentlich nur ein Test... obs überhaupt meins ist und ich nicht zu doof für bin:

Ne kleine 2,10er MHX Mag Bass zum Carolina- & Texag Rig zuppeln ^^







http://img513.*ih.us/img513/7820/20121111125859.jpg

http://img713.*ih.us/img713/4150/cimg1696c.jpg

http://img211.*ih.us/img211/9026/cimg1709l.jpg

So fing das an.....

Dann kam um Weihnachten meine alte Swintip Rute für See wieder ins Gedächtnis... hab ich komplett neu aufgebaut und es kam das hier raus:

http://*ih.us/a/img96/774/20130120225830.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img195/7035/20130119141448.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img822/5796/20130119141328.jpg

Daher sag niemals nie ^^:vik:


----------



## zandernase (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

wenn bis morgen nicht wieder Wasser kommt schau ich mal an den versunkenen... ich hoff die Schmelzwasserwelle lässt sich noch nen Tag zeit...

Gruß

p.s fr33 schniekes Dingens, hatte ich im Rutenbau thread auch schon gesehn...


----------



## Haenger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

wow... 

@ Fr33 :

da zieh ich mal meinen Hut vor!! 

schicke Rütchen die du dir da zusammen geschustert hast!
Respekt... #6


----------



## Haenger (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

So... am Freitag die ganzen Sachen gekommen.
Gestern mal eben so auf die Schnelle 'ne Binde / Lackiervorrichtung zusammen gezimmert...  







und denne geht's heute ans Werk! 
Bin ja mal gespannt wie das hinhaut!?


----------



## Haenger (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

So... Protobindung abgeschlosen 
und das bißchen Zierwicklung hätte ich auch noch hinbekommen, wenn ich nur gedurft hätte 












wobei ich feststellen musste, dass das "grifffeste" Trocken 
des Lacks doch immens lang dauert!!?|kopfkrat

Wie wählt ihr da das Mischungsverhältnis?
Etwas mehr Härter als 1:1??


----------



## Fr33 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

Hey,

schaut doch gut aus  Wobei die abgeschliffene Stelle hättest auch wieder schwarz sprayen können.....

Ne 1 zu 1 ist gut. Griffest je nach Temperatur bis zu 12h.


----------



## Haenger (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> schaut doch gut aus  Wobei die abgeschliffene Stelle hättest auch wieder schwarz sprayen können.....
> 
> Ne 1 zu 1 ist gut. Griffest je nach Temperatur bis zu 12h.



abgeschliffene Stelle? |bigeyes
nee nee, das ist glaub ich eher so 'ne Kameraperspektive-geschichte oder sowat! 

Der Blank generell hat 'ne sehr komische... ja ich weiß auch nicht wie man das nennt, Verzierung? ;+

Das mit dem lackieren war eigentlich das einfachste an der ganzen Geschichte, wobei ich es scheinbar übertrieben hab mit dem warmmachen, vielleicht ist es deswegen so gelaufen?
Naja, bin aber ganz zufrieder mit dem ersten Ergebnis und die Vorrichtung hat sich mehr als bewährt 

Du hattest recht... jetzt hab ich Blut geleckt!
Die erste eigene Rute folgt mit Sicherheit! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

Klasse Sache! #6

Wer mal eben so eine Wickelbank hinzimmert, der hat auch keine Probleme mit dem bischen Garn und dem Klebelack. Mancher Modellbausatz stellt höhere Anforderungen.

Für die Zukunft kann ich empfehlen, sich mit Verdünnungen wie Aceton u. Isopropylalkohol mal zu belesen und auszuprobieren, da geht noch einiges zu verbessern! Und eben schneller am trocknen. Wärme hilft auch, aber zu dünnflüssig ist schnell eine arge Sauerei.
So richtige fette Lackbubbles sind entgegen einiger Meinungen kein Qualitätsmerkmal. Merkt man insbesondere bei feinen Rutenbauten, wo jedes 1/100g zählt. 
Aber der Chinaman macht das eben auch so einfach wie immer wieder zu sehen.



Haenger schrieb:


> Du hattest recht... jetzt hab ich Blut geleckt!
> Die erste eigene Rute folgt mit Sicherheit! :m


Und da kann jetzt sowieso nicht mehr viel schief gehen.


----------



## Haenger (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Klasse Sache! #6
> Für die Zukunft kann ich empfehlen, sich mit Verdünnungen wie Aceton u. Isopropylalkohol mal zu belesen und auszuprobieren, da geht noch einiges zu verbessern! Und eben schneller am trocknen. ...
> 
> Und da kann jetzt sowieso nicht mehr viel schief gehen.



Na da werd ich mich definitv mal belesen... 
Danke für den Tipp!

Wobei... wenn es dann an 'ne komplette Rute geht wird die ggf. erstmal via CAD designed 
Da wird dann nix dem Zufall überlassen!
Muss mal gucken wo man da die ganzen Einzelteile herbekommt?


----------



## Fr33 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

Einzelteile für was ?

Rutenbau??

---> 
http://tackle24.de/
http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/
https://www.rodpro.de/

Das sind so meine "Stammdealer"

Tackle24 ist in GroßGerau und RodPro in Hanau ^^ falls du mal Blanks begrabbeln magst ^^


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

Jau, alles gut und empfehlenswert.
CMW ist ja eher der Altmeister, tackle24 der Großhandel, und rodpro Timo der newcomer mit den Innovationen und so, da braucht es bald kein Matagi u.a. mehr!


----------



## Fr33 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

Meine Persönliche Meinung...der Großmeister ruhst sich in letzter Zeit etwas zu sehr auf seinen Lohrbeeren aus.

Da fehlt mir das persönliche - auch bei emails, sofern die denn beantwortet werden - ein wenig.


----------



## BronkoderBär (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

Abend, 

ich laber einfach mal dazwischen 

bei meiner Steckrute ist die Zapfenverbindung schon so abgenutzt dass sich die beiden Blankhälfte berühren und das Kopfteil immer lockerer wird.
Ich würde gern die alte Stabi.wicklung am Mutterteil entfernen, das Mutterteil etwas kürzen und eine neue Wicklung draufzaubern.

1. Wie bekomme ichhh die alte Wicklung ab?

2. Muss man das Mutterteil am Ende zum Vaterteil hin etwas    abschleifen um einen schöneren Übergang vom Lack zum Blank zu bekommen oder ist das dann eine Schwachstelle? Ohne hinschleifen könnte ich mir vorstellen dass der Lack leichter abplatzt.

3. Wie kürze ich das Mutterteil?


Danke schon mal


Bronko


----------



## Haenger (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Einzelteile für was ?
> 
> Rutenbau??
> 
> ...



Bei Tackle24 hatte ich die jetzigen Teile bestellt... war alles supi  und da hinfahren um mal die Rutenteile zu bekrabbeln... das werd ich mir definitiv nicht entgehen lassen 
Hat er da genug zeugs vor Ort?
Kenn den Laden ja nicht...
Ich hoff nur, dass ich dann nicht mit Material für drei Ruten wieder aus'm Geschäft geh... hehe 

cmw hatte ich auch mal rein geguckt, den anderen kannt ich jetzt noch gar nicht >> muss ich mal gucken! 
Danke 

@ BronkoderBär:

da können dir die FR33 und Nordlichtangler sicher mehr zu sagen, hab das ja jetzt erst einmal gemacht, das Ergebnis war aber trotzdem recht gut, aber wie ich schon sagte, das Wickeln und kleben an sich war der geringste und einfachste Teil der Arbeit.
Die Reste ohne Beschädigung des Blanks runter zubekommen >> der größere und unbequemere!

Bin da so vor gegangen:
Hab mit 'nem scharfen Skalpell an der alten Wicklung und am Steg entlang den Lack aufgeschnitten und vorsichtig die Wicklung durchtrennt.
Dann kannst schon mal 'nen Großteil abpellen...
Den Rest hab ich überwiegend mit der Dremel und diversen kleinen Schleifaufsätzen abgearbeitet... aber Vorsicht, die Körnung nicht zu grob und Drehzahl nicht zu hoch, wennst abrutschst hast sonst evtl. an 'ner anderen Stelle 'ne schöne kleine Rundung bzw. Sollbruchstelle.
Wennst die Reste ab hast, noch mit feinem Schmirgel etwas bei schleifen und gut.
So hab ich das gemacht, ob das jetzt Rutenbautechnisch i.O. war... >> koi Ahnung!  
geklappt hat's trotzdem gut, hab aber auch ursprünglich mal was werkzeugmäßiges gelernt und da ggf. 'ne Veranlagung zu.

Einfach bissi vorsichtig sein und viiielZeit nehmen... dann klappt das auch! #6

edit: kleiner Nachtrag

warmmachen ist bestimmt auch ne gute Alternative?
Ist mir nur grad eben so gekommen...


----------



## Seele (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Rutenring lacken!!??*

Brauchst du alles nicht, nimm im Karl seinen alten Trick. Einfach etwas PU Leim auf die "zu dünn gewordene Stelle"am Überschub und dann kräftig mit einem Tuch abziehen, so dass du nur ne hauch dünne Schicht Lack drauf hast. Das lääst du dann bisschen trocknen und wiederholst es so oft bis die Steckverbindung wieder hält. Klebe aber den Teil der nicht mit Leim in Berührung kommem soll sicherheitshalber ab. Kost dich fast nix und ist in paar min erledigt. 

Ansonsten greifst du ja in die Aktion des Blanks und in die Ringabstände ein. Macht jetzt am Ende der Rute nicht viel aus, aber in der Mitte würde ich es vermeiden wenns schon geht. 



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> ich laber einfach mal dazwischen
> 
> ...


----------

